# Patches on blackmoor, how can i resolve this?



## tawanda (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had this fish for 6mths, do I have to quarantine it?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Check your water parameters first - this looks like a possible fungus but it's hard to tell from the pic. More background would help narrow it down. Can you post your ammonia, nitrate and nitrite readings, temp, PH etc.? Is the fish eating and otherwise healthy? How long has it had the patches? How big is the tank, how many other fish?

Thanks!


----------

